# Celebrity Alert... Celebrity Alert!!



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

You just never know who your gonna bump into these days!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> You just never know who your gonna bump into these days!!


Well dang - wonder how they heard about that?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nccrutch said:


> http://www.theherald-nc.com/sports/story/10198.html


Not sure being in "The Herald" would signify "celebrity" status. :tongue: Thanks for pointing this out. I mistakenly clicked the wrong link and submitted this to the "weddings announcements". :teeth:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well dang - wonder how they heard about that?


Probably from an anonymous yet pragmatic tip! 

And to think, we knew him when he was just one of the little people.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Mr. October said:


> Probably from an anonymous yet pragmatic tip!
> 
> And to think, we knew him when he was just one of the little people.


Yep, our Lee is growing up. Hopefully he'll remember us when he gets to the top.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Whattttt...... no picture with the write-up????????

Mannnn.... you need to fire your PR Agent!!*
.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Prag...pretty cool the way you got archery in the paper...nothing like blowing your own horn...




































You mus be one of them Horned lizards then...


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag's the MAN. I knew when he was a newbeeeee. The paper must have had a slow news day.:smile:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:chortle: Look at you.....

Someone should call the paper and tell them they got his name wrong


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

The most important part of the article was that they gave all his equipment spec's!!

Way to go Lee, congrats.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

kudos to you Prag :teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Old Sarge said:


> The most important part of the article was that they gave all his equipment spec's!!
> 
> Way to go Lee, congrats.


Wonder how they got all that.....lord knows the reporter doesn't have a LAS Wish Book


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ohhhh.....by the way.....

Sarge.....a real man would have not needed all that space.....:wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Way to go!!!*

That's great. Archery needs to be in the news. You hear about all the other sports but never archery. Until I got involved in it I did not realize there was so much do in archery around here. Congrats on your win. Also love the bow specs. Enjoyed shooting with you Sat.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nccrutch said:


> http://www.theherald-nc.com/sports/story/10198.html


"All rights reserved. This copyrighted material may not be published, broadcast or redistributed in any manner."

Oh oh...somebody's in for it now....


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Go get em Prag. You da man. The newspaper said so.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats Prag!! Nice to see ANYTHING positive, archery related in the paper or news!! :smile:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

excellent job Lee, congrats on your winning and new found celebrity status,
Hope this does not all go to your head and you forget the little people:teeth:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Go get em Prag. You da man. The newspaper said so.


There you go feeding the fire...you're gonna make him impossible to shoot with you keep that up...



NEVADAPRO said:


> Congrats Prag!! Nice to see ANYTHING positive, archery related in the paper or news!! :smile:


Got that right



blondstar said:


> excellent job Lee, congrats on your winning and new found celebrity status,
> Hope this does not all go to your head and you forget the little people:teeth:


Go to his head...that'd never happen...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. And, as I've stated here on AT many times before, local news agencies are starved for "positive material".

I'd encourage all range owners/managers to just try this one time. Next time a shoot is scheduled at your indoor or outdoor range, invite the local newspaper sports reporter. You might just be surprised how eager they will be to find and report on something new. :thumbs_up

Matt, I'd encourage you to write up an article on last Sat.'s shoot at Bob's and submit it. You're more than welcome to submit the pix of the kids I took.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Prag,

Congratulations. Glad to see anything in the paper. Last time we had an article in the local rag, we had two months of vandalism on the rnage.

Arrow


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Dang Lee, I knew you were destined for greatness. I expect that when you get my strings on that new bow, you better win something and then have it put in the paper. That way, we will both be famous in Johnston County!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Nice shooting also..*

reading the :set1_chores030: about a :archer: in NC, _....

wait a minute_, :set1_thinking:..:mg: its Prag.. !! Taking ...:first: way to go Lee !!!

:clap::clap:

super-:star:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Matt, I'd encourage you to write up an article on last Sat.'s shoot at Bob's and submit it. You're more than welcome to submit the pix of the kids I took.


You were huntin kids? :mg:  

Congrats Prag... great shootin man... :cheers: :yo:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Congrats Prag!!!!! :clap: 

Time to get an agent buddy. Who knows where this could lead. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Dang Lee, I knew you were destined for greatness. I expect that when you get my strings on that new bow, you better win something and then have it put in the paper. That way, we will both be famous in Johnston County!!!


Chad, I got the strings from Jarlicker last night and will be installing them on Lizard #2 on Sat. So, when I win the outdoor championship with #2 :teeth: what should I call the strings "Hensley Custom Strings"? 

BTW: The colors are awesome - can't wait to get them installed.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Matt, I'd encourage you to write up an article on last Sat.'s shoot at Bob's and submit it. You're more than welcome to submit the pix of the kids I took.


It is my intention to sit down and do that over the weekend. I just haven't really had the time to sit and do it the way it needs to be done. But it's coming!!!!!


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Way to go Lee!

The way I see it. . .there are two things to congratulate you about:

1. Getting your local press to give our beloved sport of Archery some much needed coverage.

2. Getting _any media outlet _to cover something positive (for a change).


The only thing better than reading an upbeat story in the paper- is reading one about archery.

:thumbs_up


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Congratulations Lee.:thumbs_up

And with a SEPTER4 TA BOOT. How sweet is that.:smile: AC


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Chad, I got the strings from Jarlicker last night and will be installing them on Lizard #2 on Sat. So, when I win the outdoor championship with #2 :teeth: what should I call the strings "Hensley Custom Strings"?
> 
> BTW: The colors are awesome - can't wait to get them installed.


the word lucky comes to mind for some reason? insert either before or after the word Custom.. :zip::


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great shooting Prag, next time we meet can I have your autograph? :thumbs_up


----------

